# Baby Avery's growth journal



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

I brought home a baby betta today. I named it Avery so that I won't have to change its name when it grows up. He was the tiniest baby in the store. Avery is really had to photograph because he is so tiny and has a dark body with dark red fins. But I'm going to use this journal to log its growth .

Day 1:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like it might be a male :-D he's so cute! Can't wait to see how he'll grow


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

I sure hope its a male! although I wouldn't be too disappointed if it was a girl. 
I'm an awful photographer but here is Avery on day 2:








Fins are clamped and I can't seem to figure out why. ammonia, nitrate and nitrite are all zero. Tank temp is a steady 84 degrees and he's swimming and eating just fine.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

it will take them a while to get used to their new home. Just like all Betta's, moving around and being jostled during water changes can be stressful. To help with the stress you can keep the lights off longer and have them on for only a few hours a day. Or if you don't have lights you can drape a towel over the tank to make it darker.

Also 84 degree's isn't necessary, I would actually lower it down to 80 degree's if you can because higher temps are invites for bacterial diseases.


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks I'll try covering him with a towel. As for the heater I have a preset heater so the temp is pretty much set there. Before I brought avery home the tank fluctuated from 80 to 84.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Alrighty then ^_^ that will be alright, better to have a stable temp then none at all! :-D


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

oh no..... my first heater nightmare.. 
I came home this morning and was feeding the bettas and i saw baby Avery and he was unclamped so I was so happy. Then I looked at the temperature and it shot up to 97 degrees. Avery isn't floating but he's not moving at all. I'm pretty sure he didn't make it. Worst betta mom ever :/


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry!! 

You are not a bad betta mommy! Things happen and sometimes you can't control them no matter what you tell yourself. You gave him a wonderful home though! Is he really gone or was he just hanging there?


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you . If he isn't gone yet he's going to be rather soon. Hes at the bottom of the tank with no gill movement or anything. I gave the water a small swirl and he just turned a little with the water, no movement of his own.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww I'm sorry! Is there anyway you can scoop him out with a cup and let him sit out of the heated water to cool down? That might help!


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

That's a good idea! going to go do that now


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

:-D! I hope it works! Good luck and keep me updated!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope Avery is all right.


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

He didn't make it


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry that he didn't make it .


----------



## ellewar (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry that your fish died. That happened to my brother's fish, Columbus. He knows what you're going through. Best.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Posted to wrong thread...

I hate it when fish pass. It's really hard on the emotions.


----------

